

Show HN: `Nide` - open source IDE built in 48 hours for Node.JS Knockout - TheCoreh
http://coreh.github.com/nide/

======
redidas
I love this concept! I want to learn node and play around with it, but I spend
all my time in Windows which doesn't currently support NPM.

With this I could create linux vm, stick it on an old laptop, and then hack
away from wherever with no dependencies but a browser!

~~~
catshirt
you can use node modules without npm by downloading the source directly

~~~
redidas
True, but it seems to be a hassle. From what I've read, it doesn't sound like
everything is compatible with that method either (might be wrong on that
though).

I'd still like to tinker with node anywhere via Nide though, and Nide seems
integrated with NPM.

------
nodesocket
Does anybody have Marco's contact information? We would like to chat with him
about using his IDE.

~~~
TheCoreh
Hey nodesocket, I don't think it's a good idea to post my personal email in
plain text here... (Spam and whatnot) You can reach me through Github:

<https://github.com/coreh/>

\-- Marco

------
beck5
Fantastic implementation. Out of intrest did you think about using Ace? Do you
prefer codemirror?

~~~
TheCoreh
I didn't know about Ace before this. Looks pretty interesting, with even more
features than Code Monkey. The only problem I see with it is the License.
(MPL/GPL/LGPL) I'm not a big fan of copyleft licenses.

------
swah
Those kind of things make me think we shuold self-impose tight dealines more
often.

------
beaumartinez
How do I vote? I'm told "Error could not vote".

~~~
TheCoreh
If the voting widget doesn't work, you can vote on this page:

<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/the-restless>

Thanks!

